# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 1)



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2022)

*What are your New Years' woodworking-related resolutions?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
If I’m not back in five minutes, just wait longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 2, 2022)

Hoping to get the garge setup,arranged so i can do more projects and use some of thing tools and htings i have to do other projects aside from turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 2, 2022)

Resolution is a strong word... I prefer 'hope'  
Plan to work on more of my finish work around the house. 4 yrs in and the guest bath is basically the only room finished. The house is 14 x 60... I am afraid 'it's too big' doesn't work for much longer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 2, 2022)

Like Frank said...I am hoping to get a new workshop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 2, 2022)

Same as last year, and the year before that, and….

Clean the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2022)

To actually spend time in the shop working on some projects. I think May was the last time I did any actual woodworking, outside of processing some wood into blanks to dry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2022)

Finish the miter saw station. And the big one for me is to build a new workbench.
Resolution? Try and get more time in the shop. Working for a living sucks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2022)

mine long ago went from resolution to keep shop cleaner to hoping for shop to get shop cleaner to getting a smile on my face when " praying for a miracle in my life" plays on radio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2022)

I just can't get on board with the New Year resolution thing. There's always things I want to do, always a list of things I have to do, and Jan 1st doesn't seem to have any effect on them whatsoever. I know, I'm a fuddy-duddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 2, 2022)

Win the lottery so I can hire someone to do it for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2022)

Get my workshop built, move equipment and wood into workshop, and get everything up and running. All before mid-year. Then just maybe I can become productive once again! Chuck

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 3, 2022)

Same as last year and a bit more, un-bury the lathe, bandsaw, tablesaw and find the floor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 8, 2022)

I resolve to be better at woodworking than before-----there!!
Other than that, get more of the unrelated stuff out of the shop (have to wait until someone's not around for a day/two--)
Start getting the Shopsmith ready to go--I have all the machines that it converts to, so unneeded duplication & takes up space- hope I find someone looking for a 550.
Then---whatever else comes up.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 15, 2022)

Get shop built and turning by 1 June. Shop should be built about first week of March, garage doors in back order, wiring and partitions, insulation,………. But all doesn’t have to be done before first chips fly

Reactions: Like 3


----------

